# Primobolan and Equipoise



## chrisl (May 26, 2006)

Im 21 about 80kg ,175cm trainning 4,5 years last year whit a few light aas eating at least 300grams of protein ad, a lot of vitamins liquid aminos.
My question is what do you think about this cycle?

week 1-12 equipoise 400mg a week

week 6-12 primobolan 300mg a week

week 11 hcg 500mg 

week 12 hcg 1000mg 

week 13 hcg 3000mg 

week 14 clomiphen 150mg and 20mg tamoxiphen

week 15-16 clomiphen 100mg and 20mg tamoxiphen

OR somthing totaly else?

HGH evry second day 4iu. for 2 moth. period I think this is whitout any sides?
what do you think?:


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 26, 2006)

primobolan and equpoise are very weak steroids. Your doses would have to be increased to 500 or 600mg/eq and primobolan would have to be around the same doseage.


----------



## aceshigh (May 26, 2006)

bulk naturally to 90 kgs then do some test 500mg a week forget eq and primo for now


----------



## chrisl (May 26, 2006)

Im loking for the least suprecive cycle


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

chrisl said:
			
		

> Im loking for the least suprecive cycle


This is easy. food dipshit. You need to put on some weight brfore even thinking about the road trip to the Anabolic Chuck Wagon.


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 29, 2006)

Anabolic Chuck wagon.  I like that.  Hey TOM, you can run lower doses like that with EQ if you're running it with Test can't you?


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

chrisl said:
			
		

> Im 21 about 80kg ,175cm trainning 4,5 years last year whit a few light aas eating at least 300grams of protein ad, a lot of vitamins liquid aminos.
> My question is what do you think about this cycle?
> 
> week 1-12 equipoise 400mg a week
> ...


Terrible cycle!! and you are too small to use steroids. Get up to 90+kg body weight,  a 140kg bench and 200kg squat before you even consider a cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (May 29, 2006)

It is a pretty bad cycle. HCG is measured in international units, not miligrams.

Here is a low dose option:

1-10 Test 250 mg
1-9 EQ 600 mg
4-12 HCG 500 iu


----------



## kicka19 (May 30, 2006)

why primo and eq? both are weak and dont run eq below 600


----------



## Tha Don (May 30, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> This is easy. food dipshit. You need to put on some weight brfore even thinking about the road trip to the Anabolic Chuck Wagon.


lol, nicely phrased


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 30, 2006)

Anyone, if your'e running EQ with say test, can you get away with a lower dosage than 500-600mg?


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2006)

Sure, you can run it however you like. Just dont expect results that blow your top off, its not that kind of steroid.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 30, 2006)

Im currently running EQ with Test cyp and have had good results so far. Im running both at 500mg/week. It took about week 3 or 4 until I started feeling its effect. Just as Mugde stated though its relatively weak.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 1, 2006)

So you would say Deca is a stronger steroid than EQ?  At least from a bulking standpoint.


----------

